# convert 220v in home to partial 110v



## jeter2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know if it is possible to convert a portion of your home in the Philippines from 220v to 110v?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, it can be done but whoever it is that does the work they need to know what they are doing. They need to be licensed. So many electrical installations done here are very poorly done. Your only other option is to use the step down transformers that drop the voltage to 120 from 240.


----------



## jeter2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the information.Yes we definetely would use a licensed electrician.Our home is in Santa Rosa Laguna and we are sure there are many qualified people available.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi we live in Sta Rosa Laguna. Near Nuvali. Our outlets have 110 and some 220. Its possible it was done by my electrician during the construction. So far we have no problem.


----------



## jeter2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the information.
Our home has been constructed already and we failed to do as you advised.
Now we want to change some outlets to 110 v.

Our home is in the Valenza subdivision.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh we live in Sta Elena City if you can ask crown Asia for a copy of the blue print of the electrical wiring it would help. I can give you the number of my electrician but your wife should negotiate the price. Do you have permanent connection already from Meralco (under your wife's name) if yes then you can have it done. Usually its not allowed by Meralco but it can be done. In some areas in Baguio they have that. I had brought in plates or outlets from Canada and that was the one i asked to put for 110 to distuinguish. Valenza is just in front of Robinsons. Our developer is Britanny sister company of Crown Asia. We were the ones to build our home.


----------

